# Dimmer Lights not working



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Just hooked up to mains, everyhing else working - maybe a fuse, but they look ok. Anyone know which fuse it is to help me double check? Seems unlikely both bulbs would have gone.

Thanks,

timotei


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a common problem. My neighbour and I have both Autotrails and the dimmer went on both. Just had my switch replaced and all is well.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi timotei, on a few dimmers modules the coil on the back of the module can break the solder joint which stops the lights working.

If you send me a PM with your contact details on I will ask someone to call you on Monday and arrange a replacement dimmer or arrange to get the module changed.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Ian, that's absolutely brilliant, thankyou. I'm at Kingsbury Water Park at the moment, and the coverage is lousy, so I'll PM you when I get home tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help.

Timotei


----------

